# O & W Where To Buy One



## tyrannes (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi guys where can these be bought? Roy seems to be sold out of all the O & W's.


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

tyrannes said:


> Hi guys where can these be bought? Roy seems to be sold out of all the O & W's.


Hi.

If you google "Ollech & Wajs" you should find their official site. No prices listed there though, you have to fill in a form and wait for an email reply.

Gnomon is SE Asia carry some O&W modesl though, and do list prices so may be useful as a quick reference . (i'd be interested to know how Gnomon's prices compare to those direct from O&W)

Finally ...watcha got your eye on ?


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

West Coast time over in America stocks them, though you would probably get customs fees on top of the costs.


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

dowsing said:


> West Coast time over in America stocks them, though you would probably get customs fees on top of the costs.


I think it would be wise to figure customs\vat charges in if buying from any of the sources mentioned.

O&W are in Switzerland which is not in the EU, so customs\vat should probably apply if buying direct from them.

I was lucky with avoiding those costs with a purchase from Gnomon - but no so lucky with the product. 

Deliveries from Asia (in my limited experience) seem to go unnoticed by customs if they're sent via regular airmail, but i guess it's still possible to get stung by the Vatman.


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

Not worth buying from the states once you get stung for the duty etc

But excellent watches . I could be happy with one as a "desert island" watch


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

tyrannes said:


> Hi guys where can these be bought? Roy seems to be sold out of all the O & W's.


Try messaging Roy, he might be able to get one for you

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/cgi-bin/mf000001.pl?ACTION=SHOWFORM


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

tyrannes said:


> Hi guys where can these be bought? Roy seems to be sold out of all the O & W's.


Loathe to suggest other than Roy, but, if supply has dried up you may have luck with Chris Hooper.

I won't link obviously, but the Windy City Watch Collector would be a starting point for your search - he occasionally has M series and on looking is still showing a Cougar - if you time it right, he'll be in the Netherlands, thus avoiding the duty.

Not sure whether he carries any of the other range, you'd have to ask I'm afraid.

His site is, at the very least, worth perusing just to see the other interesting pieces listed.


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

louiswu said:


> I was lucky with avoiding those costs with a purchase from Gnomon - but no so lucky with the product.


Oh no! Was it a duff O&W? Or something else?


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2011)

I just had a look at the website Chronotime which I assume is their official site. They have a page there to request order and price. Didnt even think to e-mail Roy as I thought once out of stock then out of stock. He had some cracking military watches from them for sale, wouldnt mind getting hold of one of them.


----------



## Dr.f (Jun 29, 2011)

An O &W chrono just on TZ sc now


----------

